# Corrupt recordings on FSN Northwest



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

Hello-

I record a lot of full-length games on FSN, and have recently noticed a disturbing problems with my recordings from FSN Northwest. The program will appear correct in the list of PVR recordings, but once I try to play it, the recording will be corrupt. The recording will usually play OK at the beginning, but when I attempt to FF, the picture gets all distorted, and when I hit play, more often then not, it will reset to the beginning of the recording. On a game I recorded last week, when I play it, it works for about a minute, then skips to the beginning in a loop.

What is wierd is that I had this problem on a recording over the summer on my first 622, but I just figured it was a one time event. Now it has happened 3 times in the last month. Is it possible that the way they compress FSN it is causing a problem? I've never had this problem on any channel beside FSN. Any other ideas?


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

Just for fun, I thought I'd add a screen shot of what it looks like when I FF on a corrupt recording. Also, I wanted to mention that sometimes a recording can be OK for an hour or two, then it goes to this. Sometimes it's right off the bat.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I've seen that exact problem with my 622 in the last couple of weeks. I don't think it was on FSN though.


----------



## kward45 (Feb 15, 2006)

pbrown said:


> Hello-
> 
> I record a lot of full-length games on FSN, and have recently noticed a disturbing problems with my recordings from FSN Northwest. The program will appear correct in the list of PVR recordings, but once I try to play it, the recording will be corrupt. The recording will usually play OK at the beginning, but when I attempt to FF, the picture gets all distorted, and when I hit play, more often then not, it will reset to the beginning of the recording. On a game I recorded last week, when I play it, it works for about a minute, then skips to the beginning in a loop.
> 
> What is wierd is that I had this problem on a recording over the summer on my first 622, but I just figured it was a one time event. Now it has happened 3 times in the last month. Is it possible that the way they compress FSN it is causing a problem? I've never had this problem on any channel beside FSN. Any other ideas?


Your not alone, I am having the same problem and have had this problem now on both my original 622 and now its replacement. Mine is happening on CSN-West Ch409. It is a sports network that carries all of the Sacramento Kings basketball games so the problem appears to be tied to sports channels
See my post from yesterday entitled *"Spontaneous restart of recorded program during playback"*

Please let Dish tech support know about this as soon as possible. The more it is reported the sooner it will get fixed.

PS. your screen shot looks exactly like mine when I try to use fast forward.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

pbrown said:


> Just for fun, I thought I'd add a screen shot of what it looks like when I FF on a corrupt recording. Also, I wanted to mention that sometimes a recording can be OK for an hour or two, then it goes to this. Sometimes it's right off the bat.


PBrown,
I've had this issue recording FSN ever since I've had got my first 622 last February. It looks exactly like your screen capture. It's intermittent, it can happen anytime during the recording, and it seems to be much better now than when I first got the machine. I recorded every Cardinals baseball game on FSN this past season, so after 160+ recordings, I am fairly certain it is a FSN issue in the data being sent, or the way the 622 decodes the FSN data.
Same issue, different part of the country, and mine is FSN Midwest.

I've contacted QC at Dish, and it is a known issue they are still working on.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

pbrown said:


> Just for fun, I thought I'd add a screen shot of what it looks like when I FF on a corrupt recording. Also, I wanted to mention that sometimes a recording can be OK for an hour or two, then it goes to this. Sometimes it's right off the bat.


That's what you get for trying to record a Coug's game  Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:


> That's what you get for trying to record a Coug's game  Sorry couldn't resist.


Well, it's happened when I try to record the Fuskies too, so it's equal opportunity!


----------



## DanB474 (May 28, 2004)

This problem must have something to do with the FSN channels. However, I had this problem two or three times on A&E as well during hour long shows. 

It has also happened a few times to me on FSN Bay Area, and on a couple NHL Center Ice channels. I called Dish late last week, they said that they hadn't heard of the problem and sent me a new box. I just received the box today and have yet to hook it up. Now I'm wondering if I should even bother or just send them back their box.

Oh well - count me in as another who's had this problem.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

This used to happen on the NFL Network and ESPN, too. It seems to have "cleared up" on those channels. It happens mostly on sports channels which leads me to believe those channels don't want you rewinding, pausing, or fast forwarding their content for some reason. Just a thought.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

OK, so I had this same problem on an A&E recording from yesterday so it's apparently not just a sports issue. It would be interesting to see if there are commonalities in the signal between the RSN's and A&E.


----------



## steeliebob (Jan 10, 2006)

That's funny Rob ... I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

steeliebob said:


> That's funny Rob ... I was thinking the exact same thing


Being a Husky I had to do it =)


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

Alright boys, maybe win an Apple Cup or a basketball game and we'll talk.

Back to this problem, what's the best way to report this to Dish in a meaningful way?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

The best thing for you to do right now would be to contact Dish Tech Support and file a report with them of the problem. Any information you can provide will be helpful. I would include not only the symptoms but what you were doing at the time it happened. i.e, date, time, channel of the recording, when does the problem first show up. The mode your receiver is/was in, was anything else being recorded, Any steps you can think of that can duplicate the problem. Basically give them everything you can think of to help them replicate this in their labs.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> The best thing for you to do right now would be to contact Dish Tech Support and file a report with them of the problem. Any information you can provide will be helpful. I would include not only the symptoms but what you were doing at the time it happened. i.e., date, time, channel of the recording, when does the problem first show up. The mode your receiver is/was in, was anything else being recorded, Any steps you can think of that can duplicate the problem. Basically give them everything you can think of to help them replicate this in their labs.


I did this back in March....had several, at least 10 conversations, with DTS and QC. I sent them screen-shots, burned and sent a copy of one of the corrupt FSN recordings on to a DVD to DTS. I was told the issue is something within the way Dish and the Fox RSN's encode/decode data between their equipment. It was not said whether it is a Dish issue or a Fox issue, but it is definitely known to DTS, AHDTS and QC it exists, and is being worked on by Dish.

It is much better now, than it was back in March. When I first got the 622, I could not record a FSN event while watching it, or use the buffer during the live event. If I did, at some point during the event, it would corrupt. Reverting back to live TV was the only fix. If the recording corrupted, the live buffer corrupted also, and visa-verse.

Now, it still happens on occasion, and that is usually only when the event is being recorded. I can't remember the last time I had the issue using the live buffer to pause. Also now, the recording can corrupt, but the live buffer remain uncorrupted. There is a marked improvement and progress being made by Dish.

I recall watching a 1-run BB game back in early April. I had watched the entire game live, and was not recording it. I paused mid-way through the 7th inning. I resumed watching, and with 1 out in the bottom 9th, the buffer corrupted. I had to switch to live TV, which resumed just after the 3rd out had been recorded in the game.


----------



## daryllafferty (Apr 15, 2006)

I have the exact same problem, and like most everyone else only on FSN (Arizona). In fact, it doesn't seem to happen at all with the Phoenix Suns games, only with U0fA (Arizona) basketball games. I've had it happen about 5 times, which is more than half of the Arizona games I've watched.


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

Is this problem still plaguing FSN Northwest? I just ordered E* for the first time (switching from comcast), but not being able to time-shift east coast sports would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

It happened to me recently, but it isn't as bad as it used to be. I noticed that the time it happened, I was recording on both tuners, so it may be best to record one at a time when recording FSN. It hasn't happened to me on ANY other channels, and I record a LOT of TV weekly.


----------



## DarkSol (Feb 11, 2007)

Its been pretty common for me as well. If I record games from the NHL package and start watching them in the middle, its about 50/50 that it will corrupt from that moment forward in the recording. Rewinding from the live buffer doesn't work on these games for me. I've also had it happen, though less frequently, on Comcast Sports Net, where the live buffer trick did work. Never have had this happen on any other recordings and I record 10-12 hours weekly of non sports, much watched just as time shifted. Tech support told me its a hardware problem and are sending a new box.

At least they were willing to waive the shipping charge since they weren't sure this would fix the problem (after a long discussion and some transfers.)


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

I noticed this problem on Fox NW right away on baseball recordings, and mentioned it to Dish Depot (where I purchased my 622), and they knew nothing about it and suggested it was the individual receivers fault, but I was sure it was peculiar to all 622's, as my wife's 622 would do the same thing when I used it to record from RSN's. I did not have this problem with the previous generation HD pvr. It's now does it on some of my NBA League pass recordings of Nuggets games. I thought it might be to do with lengthy recording blocks, or perhaps channels that higher compression.


----------

